# Best time of year for a combo hunting trip?



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

A friend of mine is working out of Devils lake and has invited me to come up for a combo hunt this fall. We would like to do some waterfowl hunting in addition to archery deer hunting. I am coming all the way from Florida and we will only have about 5 days to spend so I am wondering when we should try to plan such a trip? We are thinking about late October but I thought you all might have some input.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Mid to late October will be as good a bet as any...will depend on the weather and what it has done to the ducks. There will always be something around DL but the weather and pressure might have moved many out and no new birds come in. Your buddy should be able to tell...and if he has some good spots you will likely get to experience some wingshooting in the am and bowhunt in the pm. Be flexible about the type of weather...in 5 days that time of year you could be sweatin' and swattin' mosquitoes, and hunting in 40 mph blizzard. But the game and opportunity is there...good luck.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Gildog, I really appreciate the response!


----------

